# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Navicat -- import

## tdetz

Hi all, I'm trying to import some tables into a new MySQL db from an Access 2010 accdb using Navicat's import wizard. I keep getting the message "Unrecognized data format" from Navicat.

Anyone else have this happen? Solutions anyone?

I'm running the latest versions of MySQL and Navicat.

----------

